# The following plants are poison to Rabbits



## Spinner

Any words in red were added to the list by me. 

I was doing some research, looking for plants that are good for the rabbits, and I ran across a long list of plants that are dangerous for them. Here's a copy of it. Wish I could remember where I found it so I could give credit. If anyone knows where this is on the web, feel free to post a link to it. 

The following plants are poison to Rabbits -

Acokanthera (Acokanthera) fruit, flowers very poisonous
Aconite (Aconitum)
African rue (Peganum harmala)
Agapanthus (Nerine bowdenii)
Agave - leaves
Aloe
Alsike clover (Trifolium hybridum)
Amanita (Amanita)
Amaryllis - bulbs
Amaryllis belladonna (Brunsvigia rosea) - bulbs
Anemone (Anemone sp.)
Angel trumpet tree (Datura, Brugmansia arborea) - flowers, leaves, seeds
Anthurium (Anthurium)
Apple - seeds (leaves and green branches are good treats)
Apple leaf croton (Codiaeum variegatum)
Apricot (Prunus armeniaca) pits, fruit is OK
Arrowgrass (Triglochin sp.)
Arrowhead vine (Syngormon podophyllum)
Asparagus fern (Asparagus sprengeri)
Atropa belladonna (Atropa belladonna) 
-Black berries very dangerous, whole plant considered poisonous.
Autumn crocus (Colchicum autumnale) - corms
Avocado (Persea americana)
Azalea
Baccharis (Baccharis sp.)
Balsam (Impatiens balsamina)
Balsam pear - seeds, rind of fruit
Baneberry (Actaea alba, rubra, spicata) - berries, roots, foliage
Beach pea (Lathyrus maritimus)
Beargrass (Nolina texana)
Beefsteak plant (Perilla frutescens)
Begonia (sand)
Belladonna, Atropa (Atropa belladonna) 
- Black berries are very dangerous, whole plant considered poisonous.
Belladonna lily (Brunsvigia rosea) - bulbs
Betel nut palm (Areca catechu)-
Bird of Paradise (seeds)
Bittersweet (Celastrus, dulcamera) - berries
Bitterweed (Hymenoxys odorata)
Black henbane (Hyoscyamus niger)
Black locust (Robinia pseudoacacia) - bark, sprouts, foliage
Black nightshade (Solanum nigrum) - leaves, berries
Black root
Bladderpod (Sesbania vesicarium)
Bleeding heart (Dicentra) - foliage, roots
Bloodroot
Bluebonnet (Lupinus spp.)
Blue cohosh (Caulophyllum thalictroides)
Blue-green algae - some forms toxic
Bog Kalmia (Kalmia)
Boston ivy (Parthenocissus tricuspidata)
Bottlebrush (Callistemon) - flowers
Boxwood (Buxus sp.)
Bracken fern (Pteridium aquilinum)
Branching ivy (Hedera helix-Weber's California)
Broomcorn (Sorghum vulgare)
Broomweed (Gutierrezia microcephala)
Buckeye (Aesculus) - sprouts, nuts
Buckthorn (Amsinckia intermedia) - fruit, bark
Bull nettle
Bunchberry (Cornus canadensis)
Burroweed (Haplopappus heterophyllus)
Buttercup - leaves Note this is poisonous in only 2-3% of rabbits.
Black Locust seeds
Boxwood - leaves, twigs
Buckeye - seeds
Buckthorn -berries
Cactus thorn
Caesalpinia (Poinciana) - seeds, pods
Caladium
Calico bush (Kalmia latifolia) - young leaves, shoots
California fern (Conium maculatum)
California geranium (Senecio petasitis)
California holly (Heteromeles arbutifolia) - leaves
Calla (rhizome)
Candelabra cactus
Cardinal flower (Lobelia cardinalis)
Carnation (Dianthus caryophyllus)
Carolina jessamine (Gelsemium)
Casava (Euphorbiacea) - roots, sap
Cassine (Ilex vomitoria) - berries
Castor Bean - seed
Century plant (Agave americana)
Ceriman (Monstera deliciosa)
Chalice vine
Cherries, wild and cultivated - twigs, foliage, bark, pits
Cherry, Jerusalem (Solanium nigrum/eleagnifolium/pseudocapsicum) - fruits, leaves
Cherry laurel (Prunus var.)
Cherry, Natal (Solamon) - berries
Chestnut, Horse (Aesculus) - all parts
Chinaberry tree (Melia azedarach) - berries
Chokecherry (Prunus serotina) - leaves
Christmas berry (Heteromeles arbutifolia) - leaves
Christmas candle - sap
Christmas Rose
Cineraria (Senecio hybridus)
Clematis (Clematis)
Cloak fern (Notholaena sinuata var cochisensis)
Clover, Alsike (Trifolium hybridum)
Cocklebur (Xanthium sp.)
Coffeebean (Sesbania drummondii)
Cohosh (Caulophyllum thalictroides)
Colorado rubberweed (Hymenoxys richardsonii)
Columbine (Aquilegia)
Common privet (Ligustrum)
Cone Flower
Coral berry (Symphoricarpos orbiculatus) - seeds
Coral plant (Symphoricarpos orbiculatus) - seeds
Cordatum (Philodendron oxycardium)
Corn cockle (Agrostemma githago)
Corn lily (Symplocarpus foetidus)
Corn plant (Dracaena fragrans massangeana)
Cotoneaster (Cotoneaster)
Covotillo (Karwinskia humboldtiana) - berries
Cowslip (Caltha palustris)
Crab's eye (Abrus precatorius) - seeds
Creeping charlie, NOT the houseplant (Glecoma, Nepeta hederacea)
Cress/Crucifers/Mustards (Cruciferae-Brassica, Raphanus, Descurainia spp.)
Crocus (Crocus) - corms
Crocus, Autumn (Colchicum autumnale) - corms
Croton (Codiaeum variegatum, Euphorbiacea)
Crown of Thorns
Crown vetch (Astragalus sp.)
Crow poison (Amianthium muscaetoxicum)
Crucifers/Cress/Mustards (Cruciferae-Brassica, Raphanus, Descurainia spp.)
Cuban laurel (Ficus spp.)
Cuckoopint (Arum maculatum)
Curcas bean - seeds, oil
Cutleaf philodendron (Monstera deliciosa)
Cycads (Cycas spp., Zamia spp.)
Cyclamen (Cyclamen sp.)
Daffodil
Daisy (Chrysanthemum frutescens)
Daphne
Delphinium
Datura (Brugmansia, all species)
Deadly amanita (Amanita)
Deadly nightshade (Solanum nigrum)
Death-camas (Sygodenus venesii, Zygadenus nuttallii)
Death cup (Amanita phalloides)
Desert tobacco
Destroying angel (Amanita phalloides)
Devil's ivy (Scindapsus aureus, Epipremnum aureum)
Devil's tomato (Solanum eleagnifolium)
Dianthus (Dianthus)
Dieffenbachia (Dieffenbachia) - Sap is especially harmful, but whole plant needs to be avoided
Dogbane (Apocynum sp.) - leaves
Dogwood (Cornus) - fruit
Doll's Eyes (Actaea alba, rubra, spicata) - berries, roots, foliage
Dracaena palm (Dracaena sanderiana)
Dragon tree (Dracaena draco)
Drymary (Drymaria pachyphylla)
Dumbcane (Dieffenbachia)
Durra (Sorghum vulgare)
Dutchman's breeches (Dicentra) - foliage, roots
Dutchman's pipe (Aristolochia durior)
Elaine (Codiaeum elaine)
Eggplant - plant
Elderberry - unripe berries
Elephant Ear
Emerald duke (Philodendron hastatum)
Emerald feather (Asparagus sprengeri)
English ivy (Hedera helix-ilex acid)
English laurel (Prunus laurocerasus)
Euonymus (Euonymus)
Euphorbia (Euphorbia sp.) - leaves, flowers, sap
Evening trumpet (Gelsemium sempervirens)
Exotica perfection
Eyebane (Euphorbia maculata)
False henbane
False hellebore (Veratrum viride and other sp.) - Root especially harmful, avoid whole plant
False parsley (Conium maculatum)
Fiddle-leaf fig (Ficus lyrata)
Fiddleneck (Amsinckia intermedia) - fruit, bark
Firecracker (Dichelostemma ida-maia)
Firethorn (Pyracantha sp.)
Fireweed (Amsinckia intermedia) - fruit, bark
Florida beauty (Dracaena spp.)
Flowering Tobacco
Fluffy ruffles
Fly agaric (Amanita muscaria)
Fly poison (Amianthium muscaetoxicum)
Fool's parsley (Conium maculatum)
Four o'clock (Mirabilis jalapa)
Foxglove
Frijolito (Sophora secundiflora)
Fruit salad plant (Philodendron pertusum)
Garden sorrel (Rumex acetosa)
Gelsemium (Gelsemium)
Geranium, California (Senecio petasitis)
German ivy (Senecio mikanioides)
Ghostweed (Euphorbia marginata)
Giant dumbcane (Dieffenbachia amoena) - Sap is very dangerous, but avoid whole plant
Glacier ivy (Hedera helix Glacier)
Gladiola (Gladiolus sp.)
Glecoma hederacea (Nepeta hederacea)
Glory lily (Gloriosa sp.)
Goatweed (Hypericum perforatum)
Gold dieffenbachia - Sap especially dangerous but avoid whole plant
Gold dust dracaena (Dracaena godseffiana)
Goldenchain tree (Laburnum) - seeds, pods
Golden pothos (Epipremnum aureus)
Gold-toothed aloe (Aloe nobilis)
Greasewood (Sarcobatus vermiculatus)
Green-gold nephythytis (Syngonium podophyllum xanthophilum)
Ground ivy (Nepeta hederacea)
Groundsel (Crotalaria spp.)
Groundsel (Senecio sp.)
Guajillo (Acacia berlandieri)
Halogeton (Halogeton glomeratus)
Hawaiian baby wood rose
Heart ivy (Hedera helix)
Heartleaf (Philodendron cordatum, Philodendron oxycardium)
Heavenly bamboo (Nandina domestica) - leaves
Hedge apples
Hellebore (Ranunculacea, Helleborus, Veratrum)
Hemlock (Conium, Cicuta, Tsuga)
Hemp, Indian (Cannabis sativa, Apocynum sp.) - leaves
Henbane, Black (Hyoscyamus niger)
Hogwort
Holly - berries
Horsechestnut - nuts
Hyacinth
Hydrangea (Hydrangea macrophylla)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Indian hemp (Apocynum cannabinum) - leaves
Indian laurel (Ficus retusa nitida)
Indian rubber plant (Ficus elastica Decora)
Indian tobacco (Nicotiana giauca)
Indian turnip (Arisaema triphyllum)
Indigo (Indigofera sp.)
Inkberry (Ilex glabra) - leaves, berries
Inkweed (Drymaria pachyphylla)
Iris
Ivy, Boston & English - whole plant


----------



## Spinner

continued -

Jack-in-the-Pulpit
Jamestown weed (Datura, Brugmansia stramomium)
Jatropha - seeds, oil
Java bean (Phaseolus limensis) - uncooked bean
Jequirity bean (Abrus precatorius) - seeds
Jerusalem Cherry
Jessamine (Gelsemium sempervirens) - flowers, leaves, berries
Jessamine, Carolina (Gelsemium) - flowers, leaves, seeds
Jessamine, Night-blooming (Cestrum nocturnum)
Jimmy fern (Notholaena sinuata var cochisensis)
Jimson Weed
Johnson grass (Sorghum halepense)
Jonquil
Juniper (Juniperus) - needles, stems, berries
***** (Sorghum vulgare)
Klamath weed (Hypericum perforatum)
Lady slipper (Cypripedium spectabiles)
Lambkill (Kalmia angustifolia) - leaves
Lantana
Larkspur
Laurel, Cherry (Prunus caroliniana)
Laurel, Cuban (Ficus spp.)
Laurel, Indian (Ficus retusa nitida)
Lecheguilla (Agave lecheguilla)
Ligustrum (Ligustrum ovalifolium)
Lily-of-the-Valley
Lima bean (Phaseolus limensis) - uncooked bean
Lobelia (Lobelia sp.)
Locoweed (Astragalus sp.)
Lords-and-ladies (Arum maculatum)
Lupine
Machineel
Madagascar dragon tree (Dracaena marginata)
Majesty (Philodendron hastatum)
Mandrake (Podophyllum pellatum)
Marble queen (Scindapsus aureus)
Marijuana (Cannabis sativa)
Marsh marigold (Primula veris)
Mayapple
Medicine Plant (Aloe)
Mescal (Lophophora williamsii) - cactus tops
Mescal bean (Sophora secundiflora)
Mesquite (Prosopis glandulosa)
Mexican breadfruit (Monstera deliciosa)
Mexicantes
Milkvetch (Astragalus sp.)
Milkweed (Asclepias sp.)
Milo (Sorghum vulgare)
Miniature croton (Punctatis aureus)
Mistletoe (berries)
Moccasin flower (Cypripedium spectabiles)
Mock orange (Prunus caroliana)
Monkshood (Aconitum napellus)
Moonseed (Menispermum)
Morning Glory - seeds
Mother-in-law (Monstera deliciosa)
Mountain laurel (Kalmia latifolia) - young leaves, shoots
Mushroom
Mustard - root
Narcissus
Natal cherry (Solamon) - berries
Nephthytis (Syngonium podophyllum albolineatum)
Needlepoint ivy (Hedera helix Needlepoint)
Nicotiana
Night-blooming jessamine (Cestrum nocturnum)
Nightshade (Solanum carolinense) - Fruit and leaves are especially dangerous, but avoid whole plant
Nightshade (Solanum eleagnifolium)
Oaks (Quercus) - foliage, acorns
Oleander
Orange milkweed (Asclepias tuberosa)
Orange sneezeweed (Helenium hoopesii)
Ornamental tobacco (Nicotiana)
Oxalis (Oxalis)
Palma christi (Ricinus communis) - seeds, leaves
Panda (Philodendron panduraeformae)
Paper flowers (Psilostrophe sp.)
Paradise plant
Parlor ivy (Philodendron elegans, Philodendron cordatum, Philodendron pertusum)
Parsnip (Pastinaca sativa)
Partridge breast (Aloe variegata)
Peach (Prunus persica)-pit contains cyanide
Pear (Pyrus communis)-seeds contains cyanide
Pear, Balsam - seeds, outer rind of fruit
Pear (Pyrus communis) - seeds
Pencilbush (Euphorbia tirucalli)
Pencil cactus (Euphorbia tirucalli)
Penny Royal Mint
Peony (Paeonia sp.)
Peregrina - seeds, oil
Perill mint (Perilla frutescens)
Periwinkle (Vinca sp.) - whole plant
Peyote (Lophophora williamsii) - cactus tops
Philodendron
Pigweed (Amaranthus spp.)
Pingue (Hymenoxys richardsonii)
Pinks (Dianthus)
Plum (Prunus) - pits
Plumosa fern (Asparagus plumosus)
Poinciana (Poinciana gillesii) - green seeds, pods
Poinsettia (Euphorbia pulcherrima) - leaves, sap, flowers
Poison Hemlock
Poison Ivy
Poison nut
Poison oak (Rhus, Toxicodendron diversilobium)
Poison parsnip (Cicuta maculata) - Roots are very dangerous, but whole plant should be avoided
Poison sumac (Rhus vernix)
Pokeberry (Phytolacca americana) - roots
Pokeroot (Phytolacca americana) - roots
Poke salad (Phytolacca americana) - roots
Pokeweed (Phytolacca americana) - roots
Poppy, except California (Papaver)
Pot marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Pot mum (Chrysanthemum mortiforium)
Potato - green, and leaves/eyes)
Pothos (Scindapsus aureus)
Precatory bean (Abrus precatorius) - seeds
Prickly copperweed (Oxytenia acerosa)
Prickly poppy (Argemone)
Primrose (Primula spp.)
Primula (Primula spp.)
Privet - berries
Purge nut - seeds, oil
Purple sesbane (Daubentonia punicea)
Psychic nut - seeds, oil
Pyracantha (Pyracantha sp.)
Queen Anne's Lace (Daucus carota)
Ranunculus
Rattlebox (Crotalaria spp., Daubentonia punicea)
Rattleweed (Crotalaria spp.)
Rayless goldenrod (Iscoma aerigum)
Red clover (Trifolium pratense) - hays when moldy
Red emerald (Philodendron red emerald)
Red-margined dracaena (Dracaena marginata)
Red princess (Philodendron hastatum)
Red sage (Lantana camara) - green berries are fatal
Rhododendron
Rhubarb
Ribbon plant (Dracaena sanderiana)
Ripple ivy (Hedera)
Rosary bean (Abrus precatorius) - seeds
Rosary Pea (seed)
Rubber plant, Indian (Ficus elastica Decora)
Rum cherry (Prunus serotina) - withered leaves
Sacahuista (Nolina texana)
Saddle leaf philodendron (Philodendron selloum)
Sage (Salvia) - leaves of some varieties are poisonous
Sago palm (Cycas)
Sand begonia
Satin pothos (Scindapsus spp., Pothos wilcoxii)
Schefflera (Brassia actinophylla)
Scotch broom (Cytisus scoparius) - seeds
Senecio (Senecio)
Senna-bean (Sesbania drummondii)
Sesbane (Sesbania, Glottidium mesicaria)
Sesbane, Purple (Daubentonia punicea)
Shamrock plant (Oxalis acetosella)
Sheep laurel (Kalmia angustifolia) - leaves
Silverleaf (Solanum eleagnifolium)
Silverling (Baccharis sp.)
Silver pothos (Scindapsus aureus)
Skunk cabbage (Symplocarpus foetidus)
Slinkweed (Gutierrezia microcephala)
Snapdragon (Antirrhinum)
Snapweed (Impatiens)
Sneezeweed, Orange (Helenium hoopesii)
Snowdrop (Galanthus)
Snow-on-the-Mountain
Solanum (Solanum) - berries
Solomon's seal (Polygonatum multiflorum)
Sorghum (Sorghum vulgare)
Snake palm
Snakeroot, White (Eupatorium rugosum)
Snakeweed (Gutierrezia microcephala)
Sorrel, Garden (Rumex acetosa)
Spathe flower (Spathiphyllum)
Spider mum (Chrysanthemum mortiforium)
Split-leaf philodendron (Monstera deliciosa, Philodendron pertusum)
Spotted dumb cane (Dieffenbachia)
Sprengeri fern (Asparagus sprengeri)
Spurge (Euphorbiaceae) - leaves, flowers
Squill (Scilla autumnalis)
Squirrel corn (Dicentra canadensis)
Staggergrass (Amianthium muscaetoxicum)
Star of Bethlehem (Ornithogalum umbellatum)
Stinkweed (Brugmansia)
St. Johnswort (Hypericum perforatum)
Stranomium
String of beads/pearls (Senecio rowleyanus)
Striped dracaena (Dracaena deremensis)
Sudan grass (Sorghum vulgare)
Swamp laurel (Kalmia)
Sweet Pea - seeds
Sweet Potato
Sweet William
Sweet Heart Ivy
Swiss Cheese plant
Skunk Cabbage
Tansy
Taro
Taro vine
Thorn apple (Datura, Brugmansia stramomium)
Tiger lily (Lilium tigrinum)
Toadstools
Tobacco (Nicotiana giauca)
Tomato - plant, leaves, JUST the fruit is OK
Touch-me-not (Impatiens)
Toyon (Heteromeles arbutifolia) - leaves
Tree philodendron (Scindapsus aureus)
Tropic snow (Dieffenbachia amoena) - Sap very dangerous, but avoid whole plant
True aloe (Aloe vera)
Trumpet plant
Trumpet vine
Tullidora (Karwinskia humboldtiana) - berries
Tulip
Turpintine Weed
Umbrella plant (Cyperus alternifolius)
Variegated philodendron (Scindapsus)
Venus flytrap (Dionaea)
Victoria regia
Violet (Viola odorata) - seeds
Virginia Creeper - berries
Warneckei dracaena
Water Hemlock
White snakeroot (Eupatorium rugosum)
Wild black cherry (Prunus serotina) - withered leaves
Wild carrot (Daucus carota)
Wild cucumber
Wild jasmine (Cestrum nocturnum)
Wild parsnip
Wild pea (Crotalaria spp.)
Windflower (Anemone sp.)
Wisteria - seeds/pods
Wolfsbane (Aconitum napellus)
Woodbine (Parthenocissus quinquefolia) - sap
Woodrose (Ipomoea, Merremia tuberosa)
Woody nightshade (Celastrus, dulcamera) - berries
Yam bean - roots, immature pods
Yaupon holly (Ilex vomitoria) - berries
Yellow knapweed (Centaurea solstitialis)
Yellow jasmine (Gelsemium sempervirens)
Yellow oleander- Fruit kernels very dangerous, but avoid whole plant
Yellow star thistle (Centaurea solstitialis)
Yerba-depasmo (Baccharis sp.)
Yew - berries


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

very interesting and helpful list. per my experience, add spinach (carlas book)
subtract creeping charlie. I have more of this in my yard than grass. rabbits eat it on their own all the time.


----------



## menollyrj

And I'd have to say the wild rabbits gnaw my sweet potatoes continuously...

-Joy


----------



## Spinner

Please notice that I found this list. I don't know how right or wrong it is. We can make corrections to it for things that we know are not correct. It's a place to start. 

I noticed that apple seeds are on the list. I used to feed green branches and leaves to my angora's so I know the leaves and green branches are good treats and I added that to the list. I think I will edit it to show that is my additional information. 

Any other changes, please post them so we all can learn more.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Apple seeds (and apricot/peach & cherry pits) contain cyanide (and some say arsenic.) You have to crush them to release the cyanide and eat a bunch of them for it to be harmful, but I wouldn't know how much is "too much" for a bunny.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ive always heard they swallow the apple seeds whole and poop them out. I have always given my rabbits windfall apples, the whole thing, and Ive never lost one. maybe they just know to let them fall through the cage floor?


----------



## turtlehead

When I made the first batches of applesauce and apple butter this year, I gave the cores and peels to the chickens and rabbits. The rabbits chowed down on the peels but didn't touch the cores. The chickens highly preferred the cores but didn't care too much for the peels.

So now when I make applesauce or apple butter, I have two buckets for scraps. Cores go to the chickens and peels to the rabbits


----------



## hisenthlay

Dear lord, it's a wonder rabbits make it through the day at all. I have a bunch of those things growing around my place, and some of them would surely have ended up in front of the rabbit if I hadn't seen that list. Thanks for posting it! Who would think that carrots could be so good for rabbits, but parsnips would be deadly? :shrug:


----------



## trixiwick

I believe this list includes every common plant that contains any known rabbit toxins at all - this means that many may not be functionally toxic to your rabbit if it ingests small amounts. Still, it's handy to have a list of what to avoid. 

Also, keep in mind that wild American rabbits are not members of the same species as domestic rabbits, which are descended from wild European rabbits. So wild rabbits may be able to eat things that would kill our rabbits.


----------



## Danaus29

Queen Annne's Lace, aka wild carrot does not belong on the list. It is basically the same as our domestic carrot (my rabbits won't touch the roots, they've never met Bugs Bunny) and I feed my rabbits Queen Anne's Lace foliage all spring, summer, and fall. And poison ivy is a favorite when the rabbits get to roam the yard, not so good for us humans to collect for them but my rabbits love it.


----------



## bbkaren

Are marigolds really poisonous to rabbits? eek...I gave some to mine last week...


----------



## Terry W

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ive always heard they swallow the apple seeds whole and poop them out. I have always given my rabbits windfall apples, the whole thing, and Ive never lost one. maybe they just know to let them fall through the cage floor?


 All animals that ingest apples are incapable of chemically breaking down the seeds in their digestive tracts. And have you ever tried to chew an apple seed? I don't think even a gristmill would effectively crush one!! as for other fruit seeds (peaches, apricots, plums-- they are contained within the 'stones' which are nigh impossible to break open-- so offering the qwhole fruit should be safe ( unless, of course, your bun is nicknamed 'Iron Jaw')

Terry W


----------



## MaggieJ

This list is one reason I have always felt it is easier to learn two or three dozen safe plants that grow readily in one's locale than to try to memorize everything that may be toxic.


----------



## laughaha

Coneflower? As in Echinacea Purpura? Medicinal Herb..........

Marijuana??  Bet this one is legally motivated 

Queen Anne's Lace is definitely fine, mine love it.


----------



## SaratogaNZW

I got as far as:
"Black berries are very dangerous, whole plant considered poisonous."
before I discounted the whole list. 
Maybe thats my problem, is I find a bad bit on information in something, I cant trust anything else it says. :shrug:

Most parts of the country, blackberry brambles are a staple of rabbit treats, and a winter feed.

For me, thornless black satin blackberry leaves are a young kits first fresh greens, and a medicine for upset tummys. usually with raspberry and strawberry leaves and vines/stalks.


----------



## MaggieJ

I agree with you SaratogaNZW about blackberries, but if you look closely at the list, what they are trying to say is that the *black* *berries* of Belladonna, atropa are poisonous. It's badly done - and very confusing - but I do think that is what the - before the word black is trying to indicate.

Beargrass (Nolina texana)
Beefsteak plant (Perilla frutescens)
Begonia (sand)
Belladonna, Atropa (Atropa belladonna)
- Black berries are very dangerous, whole plant considered poisonous.
Belladonna lily (Brunsvigia rosea) - bulbs
Betel nut palm (Areca catechu)-
Bird of Paradise (seeds)


----------



## NorWester

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> very interesting and helpful list. per my experience, add spinach (carlas book)
> subtract creeping charlie. I have more of this in my yard than grass. rabbits eat it on their own all the time.


Add spinach??? 

Guess it must be a delayed reaction cause my daughter fed a whole tub of baby spinach to our rabbits. No fatalities.......yet. :shrug:


----------



## MaggieJ

NorWester said:


> Add spinach???
> 
> Guess it must be a delayed reaction cause my daughter fed a whole tub of baby spinach to our rabbits. No fatalities.......yet. :shrug:


Spinach, chard, beet greens etc. are high in oxalic acid. While it is generally considered okay to feed these in moderation, excessive amounts could be problematic. Here's a link you may find interesting:
http://agilitynut.wordpress.com/2008/09/25/rabbit-safe-foods/


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

what I read about spinach was it was on a list of mild toxins, meaning not fatal, just maybe a bellyache.


----------



## NorWester

All the things that I've eaten or drank that gave me a bellyache would make a hell of a poison list ....lolol... 

Better add Budweiser and Canadian to that list of things not to give a rabbit


----------



## o&itw

I was suprised to find "alsike clover" on the list. I know there are some problems with sweet clover, but I have never heard of any problems with any of the other clovers. It is good to have a list, but one of the problems is that some of these plants are very poisoness, and some may be mildly offensive. I have fed my rabbits alsike clover, with no problems, but I don't feed them much, maybe it is an additive thing, or maybe somone got it confused with sweet clover which is not on the list.


----------



## MaggieJ

o&itw said:


> I was suprised to find "alsike clover" on the list. I know there are some problems with sweet clover, but I have never heard of any problems with any of the other clovers. It is good to have a list, but one of the problems is that some of these plants are very poisoness, and some may be mildly offensive. I have fed my rabbits alsike clover, with no problems, but I don't feed them much, maybe it is an additive thing, or maybe somone got it confused with sweet clover which is not on the list.


There are photosensitivity issues with some clovers, I believe. Sometimes plants find their way onto these lists because they are a problem for cattle or horses. I personally do not worry about feeding white or red clover... I was feeding them, in moderation, long before I saw these lists. (I do not feed sweet clover.)


----------



## Guest

yeah, I think I'll stick to the half dozen plants that I KNOW are safe and are readily available around here.


----------



## MaggieJ

Lyndseyrk said:


> yeah, I think I'll stick to the half dozen plants that I KNOW are safe and are readily available around here.


I think it is the safest way to go... but you will likely find yourself adding a few new plants as time goes on and you become more acquainted with some of the others. It was a big breakthrough for me when I learned that the mallows (_malva_ species) are great for bunnies. And then the various sow thistles and prickly lettuce and then... I tell you, feeding fresh is addictive.


----------



## jil101ca

I stopped reading it when i found alsike clover. It is commonly planted with timothy and red clover hay and fed to all classes of livestock.


----------



## Macybaby

I'm with Maggie, I'll find what they can eat on my property and not worry about all the rest. Mostly I offer them a bit and if I find they have left it, I don't offer it again.

I have found that they seem to prefer some plants depending on the growth stage of the plants. They have loved the sunflower, but now that it is in full flower, they have tapered off and a few days ago all three pens had the sunflowers not eaten. So I'll stop cutting them now.

At least dandilions and clover seem to never go out of favor. My rabbits also have free choise hay and pellets, so they are never tempted to eat fresh greens they don't like.

Cathy


----------



## MaggieJ

Macybaby said:


> I have found that they seem to prefer some plants depending on the growth stage of the plants.


There are quite a few plants that are nutritious and palatable when young, but are problematic later on. One of the reasons for this is that some plants accumulate nitrates in their leaves as the season progresses. I've never heard that sunflowers are one of these, so it is possible that they are simply tough or strong tasting at this point... Not sure. 

Offenders in this respect include redroot or rough pigweed (Amaranthus retroflexus) and curly dock (Rumex crispus). If you google the botanical name of a plant and the word nitrates you can check others.

The Illinois Wildflowers site is worth checking out:

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/curly_dock.htm

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/rgh_pigweed.htm


----------



## o&itw

NorWester said:


> All the things that I've eaten or drank that gave me a bellyache would make a hell of a poison list ....lolol...
> 
> Better add Budweiser and Canadian to that list of things not to give a rabbit


Uhh.....my rabbits think it's great.:buds:


----------



## Tracy

Should we sticky this thread also?


----------



## ladysown

I've learned that some plants have to "set a spell" before bunnies will eat them. Not sure why that is...but they don't seem to have any ill effects from letting a plant set as opposed to eating it fresh picked....I just find it interesting. (sunflower is one of them).


----------



## Petra

Hi, I just found this and was wondering if anyone has any experience with feeding broom to rabbits. It is a weed in huge abundance, and if it's only the seeds, it would make a great supplement in spring.

"POISON LOCATION
Seeds, pods, and young leaves of lupine, black locust, acacia, broom, vetch, and other legumes. Toxicity will vary amongst species, from part to part in each plant, and with the seasons. "
http://museum.gov.ns.ca/poison/?section=species&id=81

TIA


----------



## MaggieJ

I would not feed Scotch broom to my rabbits. The toxic chemical, similar to nicotine, is in the leaves and bark as well as in the seeds and pods. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Mac_

Sweet potatoes are toxic to rabbits?

The breeder that I bought my American Chinchillas from said she fed them sweet potatoes regularly, and I also have fed them. The greens are used in salads and in stir fry dishes.

Does anyone feed sweet potatoes and sweet potatoe greens?


----------



## akane

I see at least 10 things on that list that are perfectly edible provided you don't go overboard with them. Cone flower is one that I can easily find references for Wild Edible and Medicinal Plants: PURPLE CONEFLOWER
Arizona Edible Gardening Grow Echinacea - For what ails you - Arizona Edible Gardening

Marigolds and sweet potatos are quite edible. Sweet potato is even safer than regular potatos which can have toxic peels. Avocado is technically edible and I have fed it minus the pit. The bird crowd worries that too much of the pit toxin leaches in to the meat so won't feed it but I have never had a problem and the oils and fats in it are good for the coat and keeping on weight. We use to freeze cubes to feed to our sugar gliders as treats. Far smaller and more sensitive than a rabbit.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

blackberry? really? I was told it was ok to give them canes to gnaw on. I have and no one has advers effects


----------



## MDKatie

I have been feeding cabbage to my rabbits and recently a doe of mine stopped eating for about 2-3 days. I googled it, and it says cabbage should be avoided because it can cause stomach upset. Has anyone had any problems feeding it? Out of all the rabbits, only one went off feed.


----------



## pancho

My rabbits will eat just about anything. They like a varied diet. They will eat a few bites of one thing then eat a few bites of something else. About the only thing they don't care for is onions and radishes. They will eat the green parts though.

The only thing that threw one of my rabbits off their feed was when my buck got into the rat poison. He didn't eat for nearly a week.


----------



## MaggieJ

MDKatie said:


> I have been feeding cabbage to my rabbits and recently a doe of mine stopped eating for about 2-3 days. I googled it, and it says cabbage should be avoided because it can cause stomach upset. Has anyone had any problems feeding it? Out of all the rabbits, only one went off feed.


All the brassicas... cabbage included... tend to be "gassy". I used to avoid feeding them entirely, but now I do feed cabbage in winter. It is just too nutritious and cheap a vegetable to pass up. I am very careful, however, to phase it in along about October, when other greens are still abundant. I start with just a few shreds along with their usual weeds etc. and gradually increase it. This has worked very well for me.


----------



## akane

Nothing in the onion family including garlic should be fed often or in large amounts. It destroys red blood cells. This is true for other animals like cats and dogs. It has caused a lot of controversy because some try to use it as a parasite preventative while others don't think it should be fed even in small amounts.


----------



## TroutRiver

can anyone confirm that wild parsnip is toxic for rabbits? There is tons of it on my property. My goats eat it and love it, I would like to feed some to the rabbits, too. But not if it will make them sick.


----------



## MaggieJ

TroutRiver said:


> can anyone confirm that wild parsnip is toxic for rabbits? There is tons of it on my property. My goats eat it and love it, I would like to feed some to the rabbits, too. But not if it will make them sick.


TroutRiver, we need the Latin name for the plant in order to know whether or not it is safe. Common names tend to be regional and it is impossible to be sure we are talking about the same plant without the botanical name being used.


----------



## bethjones

I feed mine downed pine limbs with the needles and cones attached. I don't know if they are eating the wood or using it to keep there teeth worn down. Also they love strawberry tops and bananas. The male likes the peels and the females like it all.


----------



## PoppaJ

My rabbits always have pellets available so they have a choice. In the spring my yard has tons of Henbit (purple flowers) and the rabbits love it. Later on the Johnson grass invades. I break it off above ground and cut off any seed head and feed it almost daily. I did start off feeding in small quantities and paid attention to how much was left over. No sense feeding more than they will eat.


----------



## shaky6

did a PETA lawyer write that list?


----------



## ChocolateMouse

I have a serious problem with lists like this and every time I find one I'm disappointed and throw it out. :/
The number of "not safe" plants on this list that are commonly fed (echenacia, sweet potato, QUEEN ANNES LACE (ACTUALLY JUST WHITE CARROTS!?) being toxic!?) is stupid.

These lists tend to be made for complete ninny amateurs IMO, people with pet rabbits who think they can just grab anything out of a lawn and feed it to the bunny they bought for Christmas. I worked in a pet store long enough to know that you basically have to tell a lot of newb pet owners that their management plan is going to kill their rabbit and make it as simple as "never ever do that or they die" or they will kill their rabbit. :/ (and try to "return" the dead rabbit 3 months later!)

One of these days I'm thinking of taking one of these lists and paring it down, removing everything I know and other rabbit owners know to be generally safe (or safe in moderation) and creating a better list that can ACTUALLY be referenced. As it stands, I have no idea which of these are going to kill my bunny with "too much calcium", "This makes gas" or "making them fat" and which ones will ACTUALLY kill them. And it's sad because it's such a struggle to find actually good lists of TOXIC plants.


----------



## MaggieJ

ChocolateMouse said:


> I have a serious problem with lists like this and every time I find one I'm disappointed and throw it out. :/
> The number of "not safe" plants on this list that are commonly fed (echenacia, sweet potato, QUEEN ANNES LACE (ACTUALLY JUST WHITE CARROTS!?) being toxic!?) is stupid.
> 
> These lists tend to be made for complete ninny amateurs IMO, people with pet rabbits who think they can just grab anything out of a lawn and feed it to the bunny they bought for Christmas. I worked in a pet store long enough to know that you basically have to tell a lot of newb pet owners that their management plan is going to kill their rabbit and make it as simple as "never ever do that or they die" or they will kill their rabbit. :/ (and try to "return" the dead rabbit 3 months later!)
> 
> One of these days I'm thinking of taking one of these lists and paring it down, removing everything I know and other rabbit owners know to be generally safe (or safe in moderation) and creating a better list that can ACTUALLY be referenced. As it stands, I have no idea which of these are going to kill my bunny with "too much calcium", "This makes gas" or "making them fat" and which ones will ACTUALLY kill them. And it's sad because it's such a struggle to find actually good lists of TOXIC plants.


I tend to agree with you, ChocolateMouse, which is why I used the opposite approach when I compiled my *Safe Plants for Rabbits* list. It certainly does not include every safe plant species in existence, but it does provide a starting point for people wanting to feed fresh plants to their rabbits. It is far easier and safer to learn a couple dozen safe plants than to try to exclude toxic plants from one's gathering for the buns.

You mention Queen Anne's Lace and it is a good example. The plant is exactly the same species as garden carrot -- just not selected for maximum palatability. The *seeds* of both garden carrot and Queen Anne's Lace have medicinal qualities, particularly as a contraceptive, and as such are not desirable for rabbits. All other parts of the plant are excellent. But it finds its way onto toxic lists and is copied then all over the Internet. Drives me nuts!


----------

